# Kirkland Signature Nature's Domain



## leonidas7 (Sep 20, 2011)

I also posted this in an old thread but figured I might make a new one as well.

I've been thinking about switching from Fromm to Kirkland's brand Nature's Domain (They have two flavors, Salmon and Turkey) mainly due to cost.

Some quick info about Leo and his Fromm diet...

Leo (1.5years) has been on Innova Large breed puppy up until 1 and has been on Fromm since then. So far, we've gone through about 5-6 bags alternating between Chicken, Duck and sweet potato, Pork and applesauce and is currently on the last bit of the Whitefish (All of which are not grain-free). This is the thing I love about Fromm, the protein content in all their flavors are the same or identical- so that you can alternate between them without transitioning, he loves when I open up a "new" bag of food that tastes different from his last one, keeps him VERY interested. 

This food is terrific and I have no concerns about the quality and maybe his breath/ stool having a fishy scent- this could be due to the high protein/ meat content. His coat is beautiful and his energy level is amazing, also his stool is nice and firm. However it is also very expensive at $60-70 a 30lb bag- which lasts about a month or so. 

To think that Kirklands Nature domain would be the same in quality is wishful thinking but I am just wondering if it's a good alternative to Fromm. From someone's post above I found the review on dogfoodadvisor and it seems pretty comparable, minus the moderate meat content. I also read somewhere that it's a Diamond company, which has had a few recalls- this is a big concern for me as well...

Kirkland Signature Nature's Domain Dog Food | Review and Rating

On the side note- I do get my Fromm from a local holistic pet store that carries it. I get 10% off after every 6th purchase from their punchcard (could be a savings of $35-40 just from buying 6 bags of food alone, although we buy other things such as toys and treats). Also, Fromm's loyalty program, if I remember correctly, they give you a bag for free after the 12th one.

Please feel free to leave your thoughts/ advice on this food.

*Cliff notes- Thinking about switching from Fromm to Kirklands Nature Domain mainly because of cost...

Currently feeding Fromm (alternate between Chicken, Duck, Pork and Whitefish) to my 1.5 year Golden boy
Pros- LOVES it, excellent energy, good stool and excellent quality.
Cons- Breath smells more than usual. EXPENSIVE $60-70 per 30lb bag

Kirkland Natures Domain
Pros- Inexpensive, almost half the price of the Froom. ($35-40). Not much known about this product besides the reviews of a few members on this forum that feeds this to their goldens.
Cons- Made by Diamond, which has been known for its recalls in the past. Lower grade quality than Fromm.*

Thanks in advance!

Here's a picture of Leo :wave:


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't know about kirkland, i feed my four fromm, i really like it, i know it is expensive,but i feel it is really good food.


----------



## leonidas7 (Sep 20, 2011)

goldensrbest said:


> I don't know about kirkland, i feed my four fromm, i really like it, i know it is expensive,but i feel it is really good food.


My dilemma exactly.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Personally, the fact that the Kirkland foods are made by Diamond excludes them for me. Diamond has had repeated (and repeated and repeated) quality control issues.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Look at that face, i think he is worth the cost of fromm, if you can stay on it.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

That is quite a face! Since Leo does so well on Fromm, consider their Classic or Gold line, which is a better value than their Four Stars. Not sure what price your local stores sell it, but the Classics is about a dollar a pound online from Chewy.com (with free shipping over $49) and other sites. I'd definitely go that route over a Diamond product.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Garfield said:


> That is quite a face! Since Leo does so well on Fromm, consider their Classic or Gold line, which is a better value than their Four Stars. Not sure what price your local stores sell it, but the Classics is about a dollar a pound online from Chewy.com (with free shipping over $49) and other sites. I'd definitely go that route over a Diamond product.


Agree.....My dogs did so fantastic on Fromm--I hate I can no longer use it because my Wagner is SO sensitive to something in it. Agree the Classic or Gold would be hands down much better than anything Diamond--at a much better price than the 4 Star.


----------



## leonidas7 (Sep 20, 2011)

Garfield said:


> That is quite a face! Since Leo does so well on Fromm, consider their Classic or Gold line, which is a better value than their Four Stars. Not sure what price your local stores sell it, but the Classics is about a dollar a pound online from Chewy.com (with free shipping over $49) and other sites. I'd definitely go that route over a Diamond product.


What's the major differences between the 4star, classic and gold??? My local shop only carries the 4star and the grain free version, which is more. I double checked my punch card since the prices are on there. The cheapest 4star is the chicken flavor and is $54.99, I think the salmon is the most expensive at like $70


----------



## leonidas7 (Sep 20, 2011)

goldensrbest said:


> Look at that face, i think he is worth the cost of fromm, if you can stay on it.


Haha, yeah he's a charmer. If I can't find a good alternative I will most likely stay on Fromm.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

We switched ours to the Kirkland food for awhile because it was cheaper than the EVO that we normally used. We had two issues with it. First, serving to serving, it is much lower calorie. This was great for our oldest who needed to drop a few pounds. That just means that even though it is cheaper, you might have to feed more. You should definitely compare the calorie content with the Fromm that you usually feed. 

The other thing that I did not like is that the volume of their stools increased dramatically. They were going more often and in much larger amounts. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

try looking for another store.....I buy Fromm at a great small store, where the exact same bag is $10.00 more at a nearby feed store. 
I'd go with the Chewy delivery, but my guy so loves going to this store.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

leonidas7 said:


> What's the major differences between the 4star, classic and gold??? My local shop only carries the 4star and the grain free version, which is more. I double checked my punch card since the prices are on there. The cheapest 4star is the chicken flavor and is $54.99, I think the salmon is the most expensive at like $70


The primary differences is that the 4Star line has more ingredients in it which really increases price more than nutrition. That line also offers alternative protein formulas for those with chicken allergies or intolerances (though the egg and vast array or other ingredients can be problematic) as well as grain free formulas (which I would not recommend). The protein, fat, fiber, ash, calories and omega ratios are similar among the three lines. Below are some Fromm links with Chewy.com pricing (includes reviews) for comparison. You can of course price it from your local stores (if they get 4 star they can order the other Fromm lines) and other online suppliers.

Classic Adult - $38 for 33lbs (plus $5 shipping if order total < $49)

Gold Adult - $49 for 33lbs

4Star Chicken a la Veg - $49 for 30lbs


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am constantly thinking about going off Wellness Core because the price has gone up tons in the past couple years.

I too have chewy.com deliver straight to my house. It costs me about $14 cheaper a bag this way because the price is less, no sales tax, plus the convenience of it being delivered straight to my front porch.

They also have excellent customer service!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I think Nature's Domain is a great food, especially for the price. Let's not forget that Diamond also makes Taste of the Wild...which many people feed. If I were you I wold try a bag and see how it goes for a month or two. You can always switch back.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I would avoid Kirkland for the simple fact that it is made by Diamond. There are many other brands that are just as reasonable in cost that have better quality control.

Also, two different brands may have really similar ingredient lists, but the quality of the ingredients could vary substantially. 

I agree with the posters who suggested looking at the Fromm Classics or trying to find a good shipping price on the Fromms you are currently feeding.


----------



## leonidas7 (Sep 20, 2011)

Just wanted to give an update to my food dilemma and thank you guys for your recommendations. I ended up getting a bag of Fromm Gold Holistic Adult dog food and its been about a week since Leo's been on it. He absolutely loves it and I don't think he can even tell the difference between the Fromm four star. The price is a little lower so that's always good ($49.99) I'm going to keep purchasing it from the local shop since their punch card program is awesome. I bought this bag for $25 after using the punch card  and I can still get my 13th bag free from Fromm. I kind of like the idea that the Gold has multiple protein sources instead of one or two like the four star, Leo doesn't seem to mind as well.


----------



## leonidas7 (Sep 20, 2011)

Here are some photos of Leo boy!

Leo loves carrots so I often use it as a topper with his meal, here I used boiled steak, carrots, broccoli and some honest kitchen as a topper with Fromm Whitefish (blue bag)!









"wait" command









Another "wait" command with "leave it"- for some reason when I say "leave it" he always moves away from the object lol.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

leonidas7 said:


> Just wanted to give an update to my food dilemma and thank you guys for your recommendations. I ended up getting a bag of Fromm Gold Holistic Adult dog food and its been about a week since Leo's been on it. He absolutely loves it and I don't think he can even tell the difference between the Fromm four star. The price is a little lower so that's always good ($49.99) I'm going to keep purchasing it from the local shop since their punch card program is awesome. I bought this bag for $25 after using the punch card  and I can still get my 13th bag free from Fromm. I kind of like the idea that the Gold has multiple protein sources instead of one or two like the four star, Leo doesn't seem to mind as well.


I think that is a good choice--and I think you'll continue to see good results.  I also noticed the variety you give him as toppers--and I think that will help him stay interested without switching the proteins between the 4 Stars. Keep us posted!


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

*after Kirklands recall and reports of kidney issues from their food in the past I will not touch it again. I used to feed it to Buddy. Coincidentally he had kidney issues now
*


----------



## Pretzel's Mom (Aug 23, 2012)

Garfield, why would you not recommend feeding Grain Free


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I did the opposite of what you are talking about - I switched from Kirkland to Fromm. I like the Fromm much better because of:
-Quality control of the company
-Better ingredients
-His coats and stools are better and his stools are less in volume

It is a little more expensive, but I think its worth it.


----------



## leonidas7 (Sep 20, 2011)

vcm5 said:


> I did the opposite of what you are talking about - I switched from Kirkland to Fromm. I like the Fromm much better because of:
> -Quality control of the company
> -Better ingredients
> -His coats and stools are better and his stools are less in volume
> ...


We ended up sticking with fromm but switched to the gold holistic adult from the four-star nutritional. Leo doesn't seem to mind all the different flavors at once compared to the individual flavors of the four-star! As a matter of fact, I'm going down to the pet store to pick up our second bag of the gold today! :bowl:


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

leonidas7 said:


> We ended up sticking with fromm but switched to the gold holistic adult from the four-star nutritional. Leo doesn't seem to mind all the different flavors at once compared to the individual flavors of the four-star! As a matter of fact, I'm going down to the pet store to pick up our second bag of the gold today! :bowl:


I just started feeding my Lab the Fromm Classic adult. Its about $1.00 a pound.
Not much news on it yet as she just had her first all Fromm meal this morning.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

